#ubuntu-translators 2011-07-04
<andrejz> good morning everyone
<andrejz> hello kelemengabor
<kelemengabor> good morning andrejz
<andrejz> trinitje reminded me of this idea - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/27948
<andrejz> i think it's rather important to implement something like this in the software center
<andrejz> do you think this could implemented during oneiric cycle?
<andrejz> i was thinking if there is some sort of parser, which could go through .mo files in the package shipped in ubuntu and determine how many strings are translated
<andrejz> and that data would be fed into the software center
<kelemengabor> andrejz: first, you don't want to parse .mo files - those are always 100% translated
<kelemengabor> second, consequently, you want to parse .po files
<andrejz> aha, ok
<andrejz> i was thinking of mo files since they are included in the packages
<kelemengabor> that can be done with .po files in the source packages (in universe), or with the data in Launchpad (packages in main)
<kelemengabor> altough I don't know how to do the latter
<kelemengabor> hm, perhaps by downloading the language pack sources, like https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-gnome-hu-base/1:11.10+20110616
<kelemengabor> and analyzing these .po files
<kelemengabor> anyways, the idea is IMHO good, and it would be nice to know if the software speaks my language or not
<andrejz> I think it should be easier to get statistics for programs in main
<andrejz> dpm alreaday has something working for statistics script
<andrejz> I think the idea is really cool, since otherwise user needs to use trial and error to see if his language is supported
<askhl_> Maybe the issue of translated/untranslated packages/descriptions is of interest to debian developers?
#ubuntu-translators 2011-07-06
<TLE> hallo everyone, back from Roskilde festival
<andrejz> hello TLE
<andrejz> Hello!
<andrejz> Does anyone know where certain string from pritning dialog in evince are located
<andrejz> I am interested in the last two tabs, since they are not translated, but all other tabs are translated
<andrejz> i couldn't find the strings in question in either gutenprint or system-config-printer
<andrejz> where else should i look?
<kelemengabor> andrejz: I think those are from gutenprint, and bug #513168 is about translating these, and comment #8 explains why are they not translated
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 513168 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu) (and 4 other projects) "Printer options and other strings are not translatable (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 9)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513168
<andrejz> thanks a lot, kelemengabor
<andrejz> :)
<andrejz> kelemengabor do you know where these strings might me coming from? it seems bug is rather inactive
<kelemengabor> andrejz: what strings exactly? screenshot?
<andrejz> it seems to be, strings are not included in one of the templates for some reason
<kelemengabor> I'm pretty sure that those must be from gutenprint, but I can be wrong too...
<andrejz> is it possible to determine where they come from and raise issue directly at upstream?
<kelemengabor> well, there is no exact science behind this, but grepping /usr usually helps :)
<kelemengabor> and then dpkg -S on the found files
<kelemengabor> so it is not impossible, but not so quick either
<andrejz> maybe we could try to focus and triage some of the most prominent translation bugs on translation meetings
<kelemengabor> sure... or discuss what to do about them
<kelemengabor> I can think of a lot of bugs that would need a lot of love from devs, but I don't really know how to activize them :(
<kelemengabor> so, I support this idea :)
<andrejz> since you have done a lot of work in bug triaging recently, do you think it's possible you make a list of most noticeable translations related bugs in 11.04 till the next meeting and then we can discuss about them*
<kelemengabor> sure, I can do that :)
<kelemengabor> or at least give it a try... so many bugs :(
<andrejz> i can imagine, that's why i said most noticeable/serious :)
<andrejz> if we manage to solve 5 or ten extra bugs per cycle that would be fantastic!
#ubuntu-translators 2011-07-08
<gtriderxc> ;(Hello GTriderXC,
<gtriderxc> Your membership in the Ubuntu Polish Translators (ubuntu-l10n-pl) team
<gtriderxc> has expired.
<gtriderxc> <https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-pl>
<gtriderxc> Regards,
<gtriderxc> The Launchpad team
<gtriderxc> ;(
#ubuntu-translators 2011-07-09
<sagaci> any way to output a list of all packages I've contributed translations to?
#ubuntu-translators 2012-07-03
<Geochr> Hi all, i want help how to translate some strings which is written in LaTex
<Geochr> for example in message: windows!closing
<Geochr> which words must be translated ?
<geirha> Without looking closely, I'd say only translate "closing"
<Geochr> geirha, the message is an index item, if this can help you...
<geirha> https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/Guide#Context_text
<geirha> It looks like a case of context text
<geirha> Do you have a link to the package or string in launchpad?
<geirha> There's so many latex packages
<Geochr> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/precise/+pots/ubuntu-manual/el/310/+translate
<Geochr> It is the ubuntu manual package
<geirha> ah
<geirha> That's part of the syntax
<geirha> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/LaTeX/Indexing#Sophisticated_indexing
<geirha> I don't think the \index{...} should be translated at all. They won't show up in the rendered text as far as I know
<Geochr> I don't know...i have confused!
<geirha> Geochr: They're a sort of label. windows!closing will not appear in the resulting document
<geirha> It should be considered "code", and not translated.
<Geochr> hmmm...ok then i will keep it untranslated.
<Geochr> thanks geirha !
<geirha> Geochr: I'd translate it to the same as the original
<geirha> That way you can end up with 100%
<Geochr> yes, that i mean... (i will translate as the original)
<Geochr> :)
<geirha> It might work to translate it to greek, but you have to make sure you translate e.g. "windows" the same in all cases, but since those strings will not be visible in the final product, there's no point :)
<Geochr> ok thanks again...
#ubuntu-translators 2012-07-05
<dpm> good morning
#ubuntu-translators 2012-07-06
<dpm> good morning all
<kelemengabor> hi dpm
<kelemengabor> can I have your attention for a few minutes? :)
<kelemengabor> in particular, for bug #1019441
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1019441 in Ubuntu Translations "Please update the ubuntu-docs Precise package with translations for 12.04.1" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019441
<kelemengabor> I'd need a nod to the new dates
<dpm> kelemengabor, sure, sorry, I just got off the phone
<trijntje> this bug is basically making translating package descriptions impossible https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/869824. If people feel affected by it, please indicate so on the bug report
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 869824 in Launchpad itself "Doing a search in the ddtp-ubuntu project's translations templates times out" [Critical,Triaged]
<dpm> kelemengabor, let me look at the schedule for precise and come back to you on Monday. I need to finish something for the Ubuntu App Showdown right now, but I should have more time for translations next week
<kelemengabor> dpm: okay
#ubuntu-translators 2013-07-01
<dpm> good morning
<Gwaihir> 'morning!
#ubuntu-translators 2013-07-02
<UbuPhillup> hi
<UbuPhillup> who to translate this https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/transmission/+pots/transmission/de/197/+translate ?
<UbuPhillup> if i try it launchpad told me:»Error in Translation: 		
<UbuPhillup> 'msgstr' is not a valid C format string, unlike 'msgid'. Reason: In the directive number 1, the character '&' is not a valid conversion specifier.«
<UbuPhillup> how to fix it?
<UbuPhillup> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transmission/+bug/1094774 said its fixed but it not worked ;(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1094774 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad: Some strings not translatable because msgstr invalid with &" [High,Triaged]
<kelemengabor> UbuPhillup: you should write it as ' instead of &#x27; - this is some kind of a conversion error, the original strings contain single apostrophes: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/transmission/saucy/view/head:/po/de.po
<UbuPhillup> kelemengabor: okey like this »_Zeige ' von:« or »_Zeige 'd von:« because the string in LP is »_Show %&#x27;d of:«
<kelemengabor> UbuPhillup: %'d is the correct, because the ' is converted to &#x27; - the % and the d should stay unchanged
<kelemengabor> as you can see on the bazaar link - it contains several such strings
<UbuPhillup> kelemengabor: thanks a lot worked ;)
#ubuntu-translators 2015-06-30
<karni> dpm: do you know German :D?
<dpm> karni, I do, but if it's for translation, I'd rather leave the task to the translation teams :) What's up?
<karni> We're missing 3 important translations :( https://goo.gl/JyPW0z
<karni> I'm blocked on translations.. first time in my lifetime haha
<dpm> karni, perhaps send another reminder on the ubuntu-translators mailing list, CC'ing ubuntu-l10n-de-community@lists.launchpad.net ?
<karni> Thanks
<phillip> karni: hi
<karni> hi phillip, how's it going :)
<phillip> I'm in the ubuntu german translations review team so if you need something ping me :)
<karni> phillip: on fantastic, thank you :)!
<phillip> we also have an irc channel #ubuntu-de-l10n
<karni> we got the 3 missing strings ("the important ones") translated after my second e-mail, so we're set for now :)
<karni> phillip: gotcha :)
<karni> thank you
<phillip> I have also made some translations for the scopes, someone just need to review them :)
<karni> I'll forward that message, thank you very much :)!
<karni> phillip: or rather.. should someone from the 'de' team review them actually?
<karni> I guess that would make sense?
<phillip> karni: yeah
<phillip> karni: so they are not so complicated so we can maybe wait a few days and if no one review I can also approve them, okey? Or do you want to have them now?
<karni> phillip: I believe all Telegram's scope are already translated/reviewed, if you're asking about the others -- whichever makes more sense. To be honest I'm quite new to translations so not sure what's the best strategy. But I do know we very much appreciate the work our fantastic community is doing :)
<phillip> karni: ok, will be done soon, I found someone to review them :)
<karni> :))
#ubuntu-translators 2015-07-05
<Umeaboy> Hi! I have a bunch of po's that I want to upload so some programs get translated a bit or fully. Where can I upload for proofreading?
#ubuntu-translators 2020-07-02
<luna_> Any meeting today?
<luna_> or still no irc meetings?
<luna_> will be decided in 27 minutes if there is a translators meeting today or not
<luna_> got moved to next week instead
<luna_> gonna join a Firefox and Fenix meeting and work night now however *poof*
